# Black or White finishing kit?



## BennyC (Feb 9, 2017)

What are peoples opinions on saddles and bar tape? Which goes best with a celeste frame, white or black?


----------



## jfaas (Jan 31, 2014)

White is better. Wear gloves with white palms to avoid transferring dyes into the bar tape.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

Black unless you are female or European.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

I go with White tape, White saddle on the majority of my bikes and at least white tape on the others. Most bikes already have a ton of black on them between the cockpit, seatpost, wheels, groupo and the logo's. I like to bring the white as an accent color. The white for me is the traditional PRO look that worked for Coppi, Merckx etc, before the Bennotto colored tape of the '80's. I use Fizik and have no problem keeping it clean. Change the tape once in early spring and then in fall. Cheap way to make the bike feel new. My .02


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Of those, I personally prefer the black because of the black lettering.

If you had white lettering, or at least some other strong white accents on the frame, then I'd say go all out and use a white seat, white tape, and definitely include white cable housings.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Split the difference, black saddle and white bar tape.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Black saddle, Celeste tape, or Celeste/Celeste, because you can never ever have too much Celeste.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Lettering and accents are really navy blue if I recall correctly.


----------



## zeeshan66 (Jun 10, 2016)

White if the bike is predominately white. 

In this case the black accent is strong i'd go with black...why not mix it up and see what you like?


----------

